# which is the lightest windows manager?



## pradeep_chauhan (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi guys
running the new versions of linux on a low end machine is a challange
 and the major resource hogger is the window manager. I personaly like xfce or window maker but which is the lightest window manager according to you? I think fluxbox is a good contender what do you say.
bye


----------



## r0xx (Nov 3, 2004)

I liked Enlightenment and window maker. I personally use windowmaker


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 4, 2004)

Lightest: * icewm , xfce, xfce4 * (speaking from experience, since i actually use it right now on a machine with 32 MB ram) these are really really light and very functional....

others that you might like to try: * larswm, twm * : Not so functional but can run on a machine with 16 MB RAM


----------



## swatkat (Nov 9, 2004)

ICEWM is great.I suggest you to use DeLi linux. 
It has:-
Kernel 2.2.26, XFree 3.3.6, Siag Office, dillo, links2, mutt, sylpheed, gcc 2.95 and lot of other software.

*delilinux.berlios.de/


----------



## djmykey (Dec 17, 2004)

Where can i get those windows managers and also can i use it with rh 10 if yes can any 1 give me the steps involved to get them up and running.


----------



## nixcraft (Dec 18, 2004)

twm and xfce


----------



## djmykey (Dec 18, 2004)

hey nixcraft who r u ?? Y am i asking is i heard frm a guy that learn linux from nixcraft sometime about 2 years ago. So thats y asked.


----------



## nixcraft (Dec 19, 2004)

Hee may be that was me then


----------



## djmykey (Dec 19, 2004)

if u r in pune then yes and if u work for emtech then yes it was u but do u have some firm or classes kind of thing was intrested for learning tux.


----------



## nixcraft (Dec 19, 2004)

LOL 

Neither I’m in pune right now and never worked for emtech. Yup it was time when I used to conduct class. Linux and Open Source is just hobby for me these days and nothing else. For earning I do something eles. But off course we can exchange all info regarding linux since it is my hobby and interest.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 24, 2005)

Guys I just migrated over to flux box  leaving behind windo maker and belive me guys its heaven. This manager is very very light and what customization. You can have highly configurable shortcuts and menus. Also try Eterm as a terminal in linux its eye candy at its best i have never seen any thing close to it My favroute aterm will have to leave (soon).
Can any one help me i wish to post a screen shot of my desk top but how to do it?


----------



## GNUrag (Feb 24, 2005)

Use this to directly take a screenshot of your desktop. This eliminates the need for fancy alls like KSnapshot etc..

* $ import -window root screenshot.jpg -quality 100 -pause 5 *

Works on Debian. Others i dunno !!!

I have made a custom application that allows one to take snapshots. 
*tends.ourproject.org


----------



## daj123 (Feb 24, 2005)

Gnurag, works if you have image magik installed.


----------



## GNUrag (Feb 24, 2005)

ah.. ya, its installed.. I was about to read its manpage..


----------



## djmykey (Feb 25, 2005)

hmm pradeep_chauhan tell us more about it wether can we run it if we uninstall gnome or something. I want to install it pls tell me ok.


----------



## klinux (Feb 25, 2005)

1 q . Got a p133 32mb ram 1mb video ram . So if i install , say pcqlinux 7.1 , would updateing the windows manager to something from pcqlin2004 be useful or bad ??? planing to get more ram soon so think in terms of 32-96mb ram and why the heck does an 8mb video pci card cost 750 Rs . anything cheaper ?


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 26, 2005)

See you can have multiple window managers on your system. I have fluxbox, KDE, window maker on my P3 866 So when a dud (windows user ) wants to use my system i switch over to KDE for all other works its fluxbox. There are many utilites to change the window manager Fedora/Redhat has switchdesk where as in gentoo all it takes is to write the name of the window manager into the ~/.xinitrc (.....Gentto rocks big time.....). I want to post a snap shot but still not able to get it into the forum.

Klinux: Installing a light window manager helps to a great deal. Also what i suggest if you do some heavy work say a kernel compile its bettre to switch off the window manager completely. This gives a great increase in system resources. By the way install gtop (or gnome-system-monitor) and you will be able to see how much memory each application takes. you will see how HEAVY X Server + window manager are.


----------



## klinux (Feb 26, 2005)

for a low end config , is it good to stick to an older version of linux eg 6 ,7 eg or is there any other lighter version of linux , not just the manager , which utilises low resources . Basically to learn networking side of linux and practise on local lan connecting with windows . I know u dont need GUI for this , but still want some user friendliness


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 26, 2005)

There are small distros available calles damm small linux (I hope i got that right) These can be used with the oldest of the hardware (8088) They are good for your application.


----------



## klinux (Feb 26, 2005)

thanx . 50 mb on dial up is a crime lol . hope some comp mag is able to fit it in their cd/dvd (anybody listening ? i'm talking to YOU dig  )


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 26, 2005)

I forgot but just check out there was a discussion on this in this forum a few weeks ago and a few of these distros were carried by one ofthese mags chip/digit. Just check it out.


----------



## klinux (Feb 26, 2005)

thanks i think u meant this one 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14811 

will try knoppix on that system . Dragon linux was given waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back . it saved be b4 my unix practicals once lol


----------



## klinux (Mar 1, 2005)

klinux said:
			
		

> thanx . 50 mb on dial up is a crime lol . hope some comp mag is able to fit it in their cd/dvd (anybody listening ? i'm talking to YOU dig  )



Is it just me or is IC CHIP actually reading the dig forum , i asked and now ICC has given damn small linux , all 50 mb of it . really weird lol


----------

